

Quirky's New Look - jonathanjaeger
http://www.quirky.com/newlook

======
magic_haze
Dude. Spamming the history is not cool. I made the mistake of viewing the site
on a snapdragon s4 phone: it was extremely laggy, and I had to press the back
button more than a dozen times before I got back to HN.

I guess I'll have to wait till I get back home before I can actually look at
your site, but seriously, you should do something about mobile accessibility
asap.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
This is Quirky, a very heavily funded site. I have no affiliation with them
and they're doing some big updates. I thought it would be of interest to some.

